# How much carbs in small box of cinema sweet popcorn?



## Smit (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

Been doing the DAFNE course this week, all going great so far. Going to the cinema tonight and not sure how many carbs in popcorn, a small box? Any rough ideas? Don't fancy taking my scales to the cinema.

Thanks x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

What cinema is it? They might have nutritional info online.


----------



## Smit (Jan 28, 2010)

It's vue, i've looked can't see anything. In my dafne book it says 8 units of insulin for 3 quaters of a family bag, but thought that seemed alot. Not to sure x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Smit said:


> It's vue, i've looked can't see anything. In my dafne book it says 8 units of insulin for 3 quaters of a family bag, but thought that seemed alot. Not to sure x



I found a page that gave totally spurious figures (285g in 100g serving!), but someone had helpfully pointed this out and gave the real figures:



> Big mistake everything is wrong except calorie intake, delete it!, this is the factual info per 100g: K/Cal: 459kcal / 1909kj. Protein: 8.00%. Total Carbs: 61.80%. Carbs of which sugars: 3.00%. Total Fat: 24.30%. Saturated Fat: 1.80%. Fibre: 10.40%. Sodium: 0. 66%.



So, 61.8g carbs per 100g :0


----------



## katie (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet or salted?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

katie said:


> Sweet or salted?



Good point - the numbers were for salted...

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/vue-cinema/popcorn-salted/


----------



## katie (Jan 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Good point - the numbers were for salted...
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/vue-cinema/popcorn-salted/



it says sweet in the title, oops! hehe


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2010)

katie said:


> it says sweet in the title, oops! hehe



Might have to edit title so I don't look stupid!


----------



## PhilT (Jan 29, 2010)

If you get Butterkist Cinema Sweet Popcorn it has 68.5g of carbs per 100g serving.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jan 29, 2010)

katie said:


> it says sweet in the title, oops! hehe



Dear katie,

You have a mischievous streak in you! I love it! 

Dodger


----------



## Smit (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyhanks everyone, ended up taking my scales to cinea. I looked a bit daft at the bar weighing my popcorn but i don't care if it works. I took six unit for 100g the box was double that and i shared it with my mum. My blood sugar when home was slightly up at 10.8 and then went sky high in the night. But that could also be because last night was the first night of splitting my back ground insulin. I'll try again and see how i get on. Thanks x x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2010)

Smit said:


> Tyhanks everyone, ended up taking my scales to cinea. I looked a bit daft at the bar weighing my popcorn but i don't care if it works. I took six unit for 100g the box was double that and i shared it with my mum. My blood sugar when home was slightly up at 10.8 and then went sky high in the night. But that could also be because last night was the first night of splitting my back ground insulin. I'll try again and see how i get on. Thanks x x



Thanks for the info Smit! These things are never easy, so it ends up as the good old 'trial and error'


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to let Jessica have the large salted popcorn and always got it wrong but it also meant I ate one as well which isn't good.   We now have the medium one (in a cineworld) and I bolus about 60 carbs but I do it on a dual wave so some is trickled in over an hour as it takes her that long to eat them and they carry on working after.

I have made huge errors with popcorn, she has hit 25.0 odd before now.   Sweet popcorn, I personally, have a nightmare with blood sugars in Jessica so we steer clear of that.


----------

